# 2011 S-Works shoes, ankle pain?



## _ulysses_ (Nov 27, 2009)

Debating whether to replace my new 2011 S-Works shoes. There is a pressure spot just below the inside ankle, both feet. I assume this is probably due to a slightly higher ankle area, as compared to my old Sidis. Anyone else have this problem? Do the shoes eventually break in? It's been almost 3 weeks...


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I never had any ankle pain, though I did have arch pain...which I cured by filing down the underside of the insole to flatten the arch out. 

Maybe you could take a file to the part of the foot bed that gives you trouble.

I also eliminated a horrible creak that eventually developed, by putting grease between the tongue and the inside of the upper.

Bottom line, if you like other aspects of the shoe, and you think you can cure the problem, have at it. Greg Lemond was supposedly famous for doing stuff like this.


----------



## _ulysses_ (Nov 27, 2009)

In my case it isn't the foot bed that's causing the issue. The problem is that the ankle cuff comes up a little too high, towards the front, inside of the ankle region.. this is the top of the shoe, close to where the tongue and upper meet. This area digs into a tendon just below my inside ankle bone, eventually getting very uncomfortable.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

You're not the only one. I've posted previously on this annoyance. Seems to be a little better with 2010 S-Works shoes, which is fortunate, since all the surfaces on them seem harder. Was much worse with my 2007 S-Works. I fixed it on them by constantly folding down the irritating area with pliers.


----------



## _ulysses_ (Nov 27, 2009)

They do seem to be breaking in very slowly.. either that or my ankles are getting more accustomed to the pain. I hope it the former. Sort of a crappy design, I'm surprised Specialized hasn't corrected this, given this design been around for 3+ years now. Not very BG if you ask me..

I'll give it another week.

Actually, I'm gonna call those foolios right now.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

_ulysses_ said:


> Actually, I'm gonna call those foolios right now.


Hope you gave 'em heck!

I have to say, though, if you're not afraid to put the knife to the shoes, they're pretty wonderful. I've mentioned it before on these forums, but I think the inventor of the Boa retention system should be given the Nobel Prize.


----------



## _ulysses_ (Nov 27, 2009)

Talked to them. Doesn't seem like a very common problem. Said my issue would be communicated to the designers. I'm also just beyond the 30 day return period, darn, should've called them last week.. would've taken them back no questions.

Mapei, I agree, they are good shoes. I've never had a cycling show that felt so attached to my foot, that and the extra stiff soles are great.. lower the ankle and it's perfect.


----------



## andyaa (Mar 5, 2008)

I am having the same exact pain with my new 2011 Pro road shoes. And I agree with Dr John that "folding" down the offending area does help. Also think it is poor design. There seems to be a cording sewn in around the top edge of the opening. Looks like this is what is rubbing. Haven't seen this on other shoes.


----------



## cyclequip (Oct 20, 2004)

With a billion different foot shapes populating the world, an abberant foot shape not suiting a particular shoe implies a bad shoe design? Could just as easily be _caveat emptor_. I'm sure the designers don't claim universal fit. These are high-performance shoes with a particular performance design requrement and universality of fit is low on the list of priorities.


----------



## EdRoche (Jul 29, 2011)

_ulysses_ said:


> In my case it isn't the foot bed that's causing the issue. The problem is that the ankle cuff comes up a little too high, towards the front, inside of the ankle region.. this is the top of the shoe, close to where the tongue and upper meet. This area digs into a tendon just below my inside ankle bone, eventually getting very uncomfortable.


I just bought a 2011 pair and have this problem. There are a number of posts on the web about this. Only solution I can think of is an alteration to cut some of the shoe off. Definitely a design fault as they shoe comes up too high. Only noticed it after a few minutes riding rather than being able to spot it in the shop. Balls.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Not a common problem?? Come on now....

Add me to the list...Loved the shoes, specifically the footbed, but my ankles were in shear agony...Took them back after 2 weeks and returned to my Sidis...


----------



## rkgriffin (Jun 28, 2010)

I am still using my 2006 S-Works so and have been thinking of upgrading. Maybe I will wait to see if the 2012 shoes are any different.

I am also an avid soccer player and I cannot wear Nike shoes at all, they just kill my feet. Adidas feel perfect. Now that doesn't mean the Nike shoes have a poor design.... just means my foot is different than others. I think it is the same case with cycling shoes. Find the brand that fits your foot. Same goes for helmets.


----------



## EdRoche (Jul 29, 2011)

rbart4506 said:


> Not a common problem?? Come on now....
> 
> Add me to the list...Loved the shoes, specifically the footbed, but my ankles were in shear agony...Took them back after 2 weeks and returned to my Sidis...


There is no option to return now. Will work with softening them up somehow but the sidis are like what I would imagine wearing a pair of womens high heels would feel like. I tried them on and immediately felt the prominent arch, non starter. They actually provide branded sidi inserts to counteract this which i found v suspect bit then again they get great reviews also. Different strokes for different folks/feet. Im sure both are equally as good. Moral of the story - ride with the shoes. There is no review that will 100% guarantee it fits you, even if it costs $350.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Ideal if you can find a shop that will allow you to cycle in a pair - even on a trainer might flag some of these problems. Spec shoes never fit my bill - Sidi Ergo 2's all the way for these road feet and Dragon's (MTN version of Ergo 2's) for the dirt.

Curious as to why the OP went from SIDI to Specialized - Once I find a shoe that fits I stick with it/brand style.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

You've got to lift the rear part of your foot up just a little bit. There are a zillion insoles available. Take your shoes to a wallgreen, walmart, target, or a shoe store, and try on all you can til you find something that works. I'd guess the shorter in length, the better, so as not to effect the fit of the forefoot. Good luck.


----------



## The Mountaineer (Nov 11, 2010)

rkgriffin said:


> I am still using my 2006 S-Works so and have been thinking of upgrading. Maybe I will wait to see if the 2012 shoes are any different.
> 
> I am also an avid soccer player and I cannot wear Nike shoes at all, they just kill my feet. Adidas feel perfect. Now that doesn't mean the Nike shoes have a poor design.... just means my foot is different than others. I think it is the same case with cycling shoes. Find the brand that fits your foot. Same goes for helmets.


Just as an fyi rkgriffin. If you do like Adidas shoes, and are thinking about updating your cycling shoes. I would highly, highly recommend looking at Mavic shoes. Mavic shoes are based off similar Adidas designs until they split up. I personally have the Zxellium Ultimate, but the standard Zxellium is still quite a shoe.


----------



## andyaa (Mar 5, 2008)

An update on my shoes. I have close to 2000 miles on these shoes (2011 Pro road) and have absolutely no problems with them. Either the shoe or my foot adjusted. I did spend some time at the beginning adjusting the cleats. Have to say, these are great shoes now.


----------



## MondoRock (Jul 28, 2009)

I had a slightly different issue with my 2011 S-Works road shoes. Loved the shoes but after wearing them a few months my achilles began hurting, mainly the on the right foot but sometimes both. I kept thinking it was a bike fit or cleat position issue. After going through everything finally realized it was the shoe. Bought a pair of Sidi Ergo 2's with the ankle adjustment (heel cup system) and problem immediately solved! Comparing the 2 shoes the Specialized has a much wider ankle area compared to the Sidi's. I have a narrow foot so the Sidi's have worked better for me. FYI for anyone experiencing this issue you might try a shoe with more support around the ankle.


----------



## JD At The Lake (Feb 28, 2010)

*Cycle Shoes*

I often get foot cramps from cycling and was told that it was caused by cycling in too flexible shoes. So now I am cycling shoe shopping.


----------



## ghoundz (Sep 4, 2006)

Ulysses and others, any update on whether this pain caused by the 2011 S-works shoes eventually goes away? I am having the same exact problem after wearing old S-works shoes (2008?? with the single boa) for years with no problem. Contrary to what I assumed, the opening is acutally LOWER on these than the old shoes, not HIGHER. I did some "scientific testing" by marking on my foot with a pen and the 2011's are over a half centimeter lower in that ankle spot.

I hate to give up on these because I love everything else about them. There is nothing else on the market that comes close. I did check the Pro Road and they have a similar "height" to the old S-works so I do think they would work for me in that sense but no boa :sad:

Thanks!


----------



## dphins (Nov 2, 2010)

Has anybody have problems with knee pain from specialized shoes? I switched from pearl izumi to 2011 expert shoes. I didn't have any knee pain with the pi, but with the expert, my knees are hurting me and after an hour it seems like I am dragging a anchor behind me. I had the shoes fitted to my roubaix. I think maybe the varus wedge might be the problems. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I think maybe the varus wedge might be the problems. Any thoughts?


 You, like me, might be one of the 5% who don't benefit from the varus wedge. I negated mine and my knee pain and IT band problem went away. Worth a shot.


----------



## dphins (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks, I will give it a try.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*2011-2012 S-Works Road Shoe Achilles irritation*

I have the 2012 S-Works Road shoes. I rode with them today and got the cleat adjustment dialed in. I took it out for a spin today and climbed up 3300ft uncomfortably.

Upon reaching the summit my right foot Achilles skin area was very red and irritated. I was going to summit again but it would have left the area raw and possibly bleeding. I went back to my car pulled out my old Sidi Genius 5's and rode up and the skin was fine and no longer felt irritated. Now this was with my right foot. I checked my left foot after the ride and there was a little bit of red of irritation on the skin but the shoe seemed to fit fine and I wasn't really bothered.

I noticed that my Sidi shoes have more padding for the back of the foot that meets the skin around the Achilles tendon area. The S-Works doesnt seem to have any padding thus irritating the skin back there. I really like the shoes because of the bigger toe box up front, the main reason I made the switch, however the irritation is pretty bad. Is this some thing I have to get used to, like a break-in period? I really hate to get rid of these shoes; the BOA system is nice. 

Is this the same irritation issue others are complaining about?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Do you wear tall socks? Maybe wear some that are slightly thicker to pad that area of your foot. Or like the other guy on here, you could get an insole with a thicker heel to space your foot up higher and hopefully get rid of the irritation. 

As any shoe, you should probably try these on and even ride with them once if possible before buying. At least return them within the 30 day period or whatever if you are experiencing discomfort. 

I bought a pair of hardly used 2011 S-works shoes on ebay and they fit and feel wonderful when I ride. It's all based on your foot shape and size. I had a pair of the Spesh Comp shoes and figured the S-works would fit about the same. Took a gamble and it paid off and saved me some dough.


----------



## djconnel (May 7, 2006)

I have this exact problem on my left foot and brand new S-Works. Right foot is fine. I have custom insoles so don't want to much with the insole. I've gotten success by shimming the problem area, for example with a credit card type object. This completely solves the problem but is an obvious kludge. I also tried using moleskin to pad out the surrounding material, removing that specific point of contact. That should in principle work, but perhaps I didn't use enough moleskin.

I like the idea of folding down the region. I'll need to try that. I also considered cutting away the offending material but was afraid of what other issues that might cause.

The shoes are comfortable otherwise.


----------



## blitzinger (May 6, 2013)

Glad I came across this thread. I'm getting my new Specialized Roubaix Epic Apex next week and am looking for shoes. This is my first road bike so I'll probably use normal pedals for a week or two to get the feel for it and then get pedals/shoes. Is there another pair of specialized shoes you guys would recommend over this?


----------



## djconnel (May 7, 2006)

My right foot recommends these shoes. Both feet love Bonts, though.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Update on my 2011 S-Works Road shoes: No more issue since last post. Basically, I had to break them in. After my initial use, I went back to the Sidi's until my Achilles skin area felt better. I went back to the S-Works and started using them on every ride + hill climbs and no more irritation. *Note: keep your old shoes. Also, give these shoes and your feet time for a break-in period.


----------



## EdRoche (Jul 29, 2011)

EdRoche said:


> I just bought a 2011 pair and have this problem. There are a number of posts on the web about this. Only solution I can think of is an alteration to cut some of the shoe off. Definitely a design fault as they shoe comes up too high. Only noticed it after a few minutes riding rather than being able to spot it in the shop. Balls.


Update in my case, waggling the material to soften it up worked for me. I don't have that pain but there is a little pressure, don't even notice it anymore. This problem was solved within a month of my last post. No need to take a blade or anything irreversible to the shoe.


----------

